# What is up?



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

For me not to keep necroing old threads
because of obvious reasons
I decided to create this thread, idea was given by someone else so, I've decided to take his advice



there are no tags
no real topics established
the only purpose this thread has is to captivate people to co-interact with me, like a general chat, but directed for me to interact with others without needing to fill their inbox 
Sad?? Sure I know it is.
So, that's it, I know it's not really justified for me to create a thread directly involved with myself in relation to others specifically because there is a "general chat" for this, But, I still wanted to give it a try.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

...


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 11, 2019)

Uh... Good luck? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Uh... Good luck? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Ayyyye, someone actually shown up
What's up Some Moron, howdy?


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Ayyyye, someone actually shown up
> What's up Some Moron, howdy?


Greetings from rectangle land. :v

Nothing is 'up'.

I'm not very entertaining, forgive me. ;_;


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Greetings from rectangle land. :v
> 
> Nothing is 'up'.
> 
> I'm not very entertaining, forgive me. ;_;


Look at me, what is entertaining on me?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Look at me, what is entertaining on me?


Anyway, what's going down with you?
It's cool I can still actually edit this


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)

I was wrong, there is still stuff to be entertained with


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Anyway, what's going down with you?
> It's cool I can still actually edit this


Yeet


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

You know
When you wanna feel  a way
but you can't
and when you disguise your feeling you only get worse reactions from what you would if you just admitted your feelings and left quietly?
Well, I am at fault for not knowing any better, But how much do you believe I want to change that?
Just the unfortunate thing is........I don't believe I will be able to
I can't be me
But what am I supposed to be anyway, right?


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 14, 2019)

Are... Are you talking to yourself in here?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You know
> When you wanna feel  a way
> but you can't
> and when you disguise your feeling you only get worse reactions from what you would if you just admitted your feelings and left quietly?
> ...


And that's one of the reasons Why I feel like dying


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Are... Are you talking to yourself in here?


Not anymore it seems  <_<


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Not anymore it seems  <_<


ÇoÇ
How are you Vro?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> You're asking _me_, I'm assuming? I am okay.


Better than me, I see
Besides, I don't see other purple parallelepiped object here


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 14, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Better than me, I see
> Besides, I don't see other purple parallelepiped object here


So, Wanna talk about anything
I'm dying inside over here


----------



## HazelCat (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello! I'm okay today, you seem dead inside. I hope you're alright.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

HazelCat said:


> Hello! I'm okay today, you seem dead inside. I hope you're alright.


Oh great 
More company 
If I'm alright, I am not much sure


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

HazelCat said:


> Hello! I'm okay today, you seem dead inside. I hope you're alright.


What brings you here madame?


----------



## Tyno (Sep 15, 2019)

<_<
Just uhh go to lpw or harass @Some Moron


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Tyno said:


> <_<
> Just uhh go to lpw or harass @Some Moron


OK but Why though?


----------



## Tyno (Sep 15, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> OK but Why though?


Uhhh ask @Some Moron


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Uhhh ask @Some Moron


@Some Moron
Pls enlighten me


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 15, 2019)

The answer for Tyno 's request of.. Harassing you?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

And back here I am..


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> And back here I am..


Funny thing about me 
If I was a non rational animal 
I would die from starvation with food right next to my carcass
That's how lazy I am


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Funny thing about me
> If I was a non rational animal
> I would die from starvation with food right next to my carcass
> That's how lazy I am


This is a very sad attempt and being funny at best just morbid at worst. I don't really see much sense in having a monologue in a Fursona Discussion section anyway.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> This is a very sad attempt and being funny at best just morbid at worst. I don't really see much sense in having a monologue in a Fursona Discussion section anyway.


It's my thread and my monologue
But that's beside the point
What's up with you?
Haven't seen you in a while, what brings you here?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Haven't seen you in a while, what brings you here?



Annoyance, I assume at your misplaced humor.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Annoyance, I assume at your misplaced humor.


Annoyance 
and why?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Annoyance
> and why?





ClumsyWitch said:


> This is a very sad attempt and being funny at best just morbid at worst.



Says so in the post.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Says so in the post.


Ok..so my humor, mixed with a bit of truth, has now to be justified to somebody who felt bad at it, for looking at it
Yeah makes sense to me, now I'm the one annoyed


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Says so in the post.


But I still don't know what you are doing here


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> But I still don't know what you are doing here



I am english, I cannot avoid the snark.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I am english, I cannot avoid the snark.


I am portuguese, I cannot ignore the truth


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am portuguese, I cannot ignore the truth


and having a twitchy wrist
isn't being much of my help while writing


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am portuguese, I cannot ignore the truth


Also inca gold


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Also inca gold


True, true


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Did anyone said invade my continent and steal our stuff?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Did anyone said invade my continent and steal our stuff?


Conor did, I wanna steal the queen's jewels and sell them to raise money to pay my family members that live even poorer than I do


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Conor did, I wanna steal the queen's jewels and sell them to raise money to pay my family members that live even poorer than I do



Thats very rude, pinching baubles from the elderly.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> This is the weirdest thread I've seen this year. Congratulations. :v


This is also the weirdest thread that you've seen AND participated


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Thats very rude, pinching baubles from the elderly.


Old baubles that hold no value for the real world except the one they give them
I rather use for some real worth


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Old baubles that hold no value for the real world except the one they give them
> I rather use for some real worth



At this point we reach the moral minefield of the right to property.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> At this point we reach the moral minefield of the right to property.


Pfft.......property this one that is over a millennium old 
property that should be revoked to interests of higher portion than just for royal approval


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Pfft.......property this one that is over a millennium old
> property that should be revoked to interests of higher portion than just for royal approval


when earth collapses, gold will become dirt, and dirt will become gold
That is a fact


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Pfft.......property this one that is over a millennium old
> property that should be revoked to interests of higher portion than just for royal approval


Obviously I could revert the argument in all callousness and apply it to you,but I wont. I have manners.



No-fur-ther said:


> when earth collapses, gold will become dirt, and dirt will become gold
> That is a fact



Ah, really?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Obviously I could revert the argument in all callousness and apply it to you,but I wont. I have manners.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, really?


Wait for it
And let me clarify you another thing about me, I am not greedy
and I'm not interested in jewelry, I rather give away for those in need, than sit on a throne to be admired


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> This is also the weirdest thread that you've seen AND participated


Considering that some dude with a rectangle as an avatar told you this should make you think.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Considering that some dude with a rectangle as an avatar told you this should make you think.


Don't say that
He can choose to look the way he wants And still be the way he is


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Until then, all I can do is wait,
I will be asking for something to happen


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Obviously I could revert the argument in all callousness and apply it to you,but I wont. I have manners.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, really?


One last thing
Queen Elizabeth the 2nd
Is the only authority that I would ever kneel to


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Now........Back to my so annoying monologue


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Being a dog to other people's desires and permitting everything that may damage you or your credibility can turn really badly to your side
But being too non caring and disregard can cause the same effect
Not to you, but to them, making them return it doubled to you in revenge
the Streisand effect may be really present on such situations, where when you try to censor and repress something, it becomes more exposed and backfires with more ears and mouths to scream against what could be a subjectivity but obsolete opinion to you having your own behavior


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

but is there any balance achievable....Great question to be honest
Something I haven't really discussed with anybody 
I admit it wasn't a good idea to ignore the subject I haven't felt like talking relatively too much about it...
Possibly because, I don't have anybody to actually reach an impartial answer


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> but is there any balance achievable....Great question to be honest
> Something I haven't really discussed with anybody
> I admit it wasn't a good idea to ignore the subject I haven't felt like talking relatively too much about it...
> Possibly because, I don't have anybody to actually reach an impartial answer


Who should subdue the will to deny...and who should have the right to approve 
That's my main question


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

And why does caring have to bring the worst in people


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> And why does caring have to bring the worst in people


Better question, Should I not care at All?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Better question, Should I not care at All?


I doubt that is any solution at all
Btu draggin the issue hasn't solved a thing
I am not pleased by staying stuck in the matter


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I doubt that is any solution at all
> Btu draggin the issue hasn't solved a thing
> I am not pleased by staying stuck in the matter


I am still clueless...
>: l
How much more do I have to think...


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Considering that some dude with a rectangle as an avatar told you this should make you think.


Oh, uhm...reached a conclusion, you Dislike the way I am then I'm sorry, I can't care enough to change.
But thanks for caring about me Tho, that makes me happy


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Oh, uhm...reached a conclusion, you Dislike the way I am then I'm sorry, I can't care enough to change.
> But thanks for caring about me Tho, that makes me happy


How did you come to this conclusion? Because I don't care.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> How did you come to this conclusion? Because I don't care.


Same answer goes for you 
Pointless fighting gives us nothing


----------



## Tyno (Sep 16, 2019)

<_< 
This thread is still going on?
Ping @Some Moron


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Tyno said:


> <_<
> This thread is still going on?
> Ping @Some Moron


It is, it is
Pong @Some Moron


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi, I don't know what I should do here but. If you don't mind, I'll tag @Some Moron to see if the thread brightens up too.

You're free to bully him, he loves it


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Hi, I don't know what I should do here but. If you don't mind, I'll tag @Some Moron to see if the thread brightens up too.
> 
> You're free to bully him, he loves it


I'm not a bully 
I think of myself as a teacher that is learning too


----------



## Tyno (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I'm not a bully
> I think of myself as a teacher that is learning too


You can learn a lot by pinging @Some Moron


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Tyno said:


> You can learn a lot by pinging @Some Moron


@Some Moron 
Ping
Pong


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

You can also teach a lot to @Some Moron


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> You can also teach a lot to @Some Moron


about?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> about?


About @Some Moron 
Because he is a sea cucumber and refuses to admit


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> About @Some Moron
> Because he is a sea cucumber and refuses to admit


Pfft XD
I thought he was a computer virus


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

That too. I'll make you a list off what I can recall. @Some Moron is:

- a waffle
- a fox
- a wolf
- a raccoon
- a ferret
- an orca
- a skunk
- a grape popsicle
- an eggplant
- a cereal bar
- a monolith
- a sea cucumber
- a shapeshifter

Oh and he also loves alerts.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> That too. I'll make you a list off what I can recall. @Some Moron is:
> 
> - a waffle
> - a fox
> ...


and an Amonyte
don't forget the amonyte @Some Moron


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Considering that some dude with a rectangle as an avatar told you this should make you think.


I'm almost insulted, antlered fox witch. :v


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

I hope you enjoy crashing @Some Moron's single neurone. 

Oh hai @Some Moron, gimme a word. Any word serves!


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I hope you enjoy crashing @Some Moron's single neurone.
> 
> Oh hai @Some Moron, gimme a word. Any word serves!


@Some Moron


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

@Some Moron just told me he's also a pineapple.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> @Some Moron just told me he's also a pineapple.


Damn, one day he'll be a mango and end up on my juice
EAÍ, SALVE BRASIL, BRIGADO POR SUAS MANGA DE QUALIDADE AÍ MORÓ?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Damn, one day he'll be a mango and end up on my juice
> EAÍ, SALVE BRASIL, BRIGADO POR SUAS MANGA DE QUALIDADE AÍ MORÓ?


MARMININO, TU PRECISA PROVAR CAJU. DE NADA


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> MARMININO, TU PRECISA PROVAR CAJU. DE NADA


JÁ PROVEI SIM, CAJUZIN GOSTOZIN


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Wut


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

E TAPIOCA JÁ COMEU? AQUI TINHA UM CARA NA BICICLETA QUE VENDIA E CANTAVA "TA-TA-TAPIOCA", PENA QUE MORREU EU ACHO


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> E TAPIOCA JÁ COMEU? AQUI TINHA UM CARA NA BICICLETA QUE VENDIA E CANTAVA "TA-TA-TAPIOCA", PENA QUE MORREU EU ACHO


provei não parça, ouvi falar que mata, aqui também não vende
Só vende batata doce e inhame, não tem tapioca


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Wut


Portuguese, that's what


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> provei não parça, ouvi falar que mata, aqui também não vende
> Só vende batata doce e inhame, não tem tapioca


Viji, então já morri. Mas tudo bem
Vou ali fazer um desenho prum cliente agora, o nome dele é @Some Moron só que não


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh, @Some Moron also loves pão de queijo by the way.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Oh, @Some Moron also loves pão de queijo by the way.


Prefiro mel ou então compota


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Viji, então já morri. Mas tudo bem
> Vou ali fazer um desenho prum cliente agora, o nome dele é @Some Moron só que não


Força mermão


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

My spanish only allows me to understand like 40% of that


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> My spanish only allows me to understand like 40% of that


Ain't my fault
Though my spanish is awful 
I can still read and understand it perfectly


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ah si? Entonces hablas unos 3 idiomas?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Ah si? Entonces hablas unos 3 idiomas?


casi....mi español es tan malo hasta el punto de verguenza en publico, te lo digo...


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> casi....mi español es tan malo hasta el punto de verguenza en publico, te lo digo...


Uhhh, ve videos y peliculas en español, ayuda bastante, asi aprendi ingles yo solo, con eso y jugando online. Y mi ingles es mejor que el de los que pasan años en escuelas aprendiendo


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Uhhh, ve videos y peliculas en español, ayuda bastante, asi aprendi ingles yo solo, con eso y jugando online. Y mi ingles es mejor que el de los que pasan años en escuelas aprendiendo


lo mismo se ha pasado conmigo XD
bando de cuzanos, no saben ni hablar "Wanna eat something at the bar" sin tropezar-se en 300 silabas, y no me hagas ni hablar de su pronucia y aciento, son tan malos que se dignan de disturbio mental


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey No-fur-ther.

I'll be heading off to bed soon.so I can't really keep up interaction at the moment but I'll try to keep it up when available

You want interaction, well here it is.

How are you doing?

What do you do for a living?

What's yer time zone? I'm EDT.

How old are you? I'm 36.

Did you finish high school? I never had the chance, things took a different spin.

Are you psyched fall is almost here? I am, my second favorite season with my favorite holiday.

When you struck out on yer own were you shocked at how bills piled up? I'm still realling .

How's life in general? I'm still struggling but things are getting better.

You have a genre of music yer obsessed with? Fur me it's metal.

Any good books yer reading? I'm about to start the dresdin files on recommendation from a friend.

That's it for now. Have a great one.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 16, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Hey No-fur-ther.
> 
> I'll be heading off to bed soon.so I can't really keep up interaction at the moment but I'll try to keep it up when available
> 
> ...


I'll be answering with more patience tomorrow 
Here's 12:32 am


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 18, 2019)

Still sad chief

Wish to die

My time zone is PT 

On my profile

N o  c O ments

I love the fall because I'm a windy-sunny day person, opened skies and strong breezes over the fresh grass, who doesn't like that, I dislike Halloween tho 

Not really, not yet
A bunch of useless crap for half of its time, mostly sadness and just some time for you to breathe in and keep on if you forget the bad stuff and enjoy some precious and extremely rare good moments. 
RAP/HIP HOP/Lo-Fi

Nope, I hate to read


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 18, 2019)

ª_ª
It's weird to me be


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 19, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> ª_ª
> It's weird to me be


Thinking more about it


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 19, 2019)

Hmm, I got a question
Why are ye horns so strange?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 19, 2019)

StealthMode said:


> Hmm, I got a question
> Why are ye horns so strange?


WHEN THE FU-...I'M A CAT!!!!!!
this IMAGE IS A REFERENCE
geez...could you at least google it before even asking me a thing?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 19, 2019)

These fangs need to sharpened


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2019)

Taxes are up, crime is up and time is up. That's what up.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Taxes are up, crime is up and time is up. That's what up.


That's because humanity and the internet are still up


----------



## Joni (Sep 19, 2019)

This is up :V


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 19, 2019)

Joni said:


> This is up :V


memes


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Quick question...
My day was good, I had a great lunch
It's Friday, therefore I am home, well and ready to sleep during weekend
So.......With all that summing...Why do i still feel so bad inside...?


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

Up :V


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 71340
> Up :V


good...I am feeling down..


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> good...I am feeling down..


Then go up the stairs


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Joni said:


> Then go up the sairs


I don't think I can trust someone who can't spell stairs correctly :\


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I don't think I can trust someone who can't spell stairs correctly :\



I'll vouch for Joni with my good name.


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I don't think I can trust someone who can't spell stairs correctly :\


No one is perfect. That's why we have to move up the ladder.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'll vouch for Joni with my good name.


What are you even doing here really?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> What are you even doing here really?



staying _up _late


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> staying _up _late


Uhum...and you couldn't have done that for something like talking any subject with me?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Uhum...and you couldn't have done that for something like talking any subject with me?



No, to be fair, I'm on this thread because you said that my boyfriend can't be trusted enough because he misspelled a word.

I'm a jealous, overbearing and quite frankly terrible boyfriend who'd pull your arms out of their sockets for insulting my loved one so there's that.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

Heyoooh


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> No, to be fair, I'm on this thread because you said that my boyfriend can't be trusted enough because he misspelled a word.
> 
> I'm a jealous, overbearing and quite frankly terrible boyfriend who'd pull your arms out of their sockets for insulting my loved one so there's that.


and I would be the one shooting your legs and watch you bleed out crippled before cracking your skull open with the weapon


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> No, to be fair, I'm on this thread because you said that my boyfriend can't be trusted enough because he misspelled a word.
> 
> I'm a jealous, overbearing and quite frankly terrible boyfriend who'd pull your arms out of their sockets for insulting my loved one so there's that.


and don't call yourself fair, It's utterly unfair by itself


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

@No-fur-ther 's my little online brother


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I don't think I can trust someone who can't spell stairs correctly :\


Dude that was obviously a typo. =P Forgive the slip of the finger, lil bro

edit: fixed my typo


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> and I would be the one shooting your legs and watch you bleed out crippled before cracking your skull open with the weapon



Yeet. That escalated, lol.

It was a joke.

*sigh*


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> @No-fur-ther 's my little online brother


Sorry to display such a horrible side of your brother like this sis, I am not a fan of......people like @ConorHyena


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am not a fan of......people like @ConorHyena



Neither am I


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Yeet. That escalated, lol.
> 
> It was a joke.
> 
> *sigh*


Sure......it was...I am not a psychopath, I can guarantee you
But if I ever become a sociopath, I do not condemn your animosity towards me 
Because, Having this memory can bring.............Terrible things


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Sorry to display such a horrible side of your brother like this sis, I am not a fan of......people like @ConorHyena


Ehh, well as my mother always says; no one likes everyone. We all have different ideas, beliefs, morals and opinions.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Neither am I


You're not a fan of yourself?
Geez, it's ok, I have a low self esteem problem too


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You're not a fan of yourself?
> Geez, it's ok, I have a low self esteem problem too


Don't worry he has a very very big fan.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Joni said:


> Don't worry he has a very very big fan.


You both go get a room
This is my thread, Couples aren't allowed to couple in here :\


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You both go get a room
> This is my thread, Couples aren't allowed to couple in here :\


Don't worry I intended to go @No-fur-ther


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You both go get a room
> This is my thread, Couples aren't allowed to couple in here :\



I haven't started coupling yet. If I do that, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Joni said:


> Don't worry I intended to go @No-fur-ther


Fair well


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I haven't started coupling yet. If I do that, you'll be the first to know.


I much rather never ever get to, thank you :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 20, 2019)

*hysteric hyena laughter*


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Eh..


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> up..


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Joni....I cannot hate you

I just can't


----------



## Joni (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Joni....I cannot hate you
> 
> I just can't


Why? Not that you should >_>


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

Joni said:


> Why? Not that you should >_>


cause you are one funny mutt


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> cause you are one funny mutt


And I respect that


----------



## Joni (Sep 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther replies <w>


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 21, 2019)

no-fur-ther discussion required.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)

no-fur-ther shall he be an asshole who lied to me "abowt his cybewr buwwies"


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)

He hates gay people. *sigh* that's really lame of him.


----------

